# SHOUTcast Tracklist auf Homepage anzeigen lassen



## normanFLY (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

Es geht darum ich würde eine Automatisch aktulisierende Tracklist auf meine Homepage setzen, ungeähr so wie auf Technobase.FM http://www.technobase.fm/tracklist.php , habe allerdings keinen Plan wie ich dies Realisieren kann bzw könnte. 

Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus.

LG
Norman


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2010)

Voraus mit einem R Herzlich Willkommen bei tutorials.de!

Kannst Du denn sagen, wie die Tracklist ansonsten ausgelesen werden kann? Wo steht der Shoutcast-Server, hast Du Zugriff darauf, Ist es Deiner?
Erstmal ist es gut zu wissen, wie die Daten angeliefert werden, danach kann man sich Gedanken machen, wie man sie aktualisiert und auf der Seite anzeigt, oder?

mfg chmee


----------



## DeluXe (17. Februar 2010)

Willkommen im Forum. 

Hier kannst du ein Skript runter laden, welches schonmal eine Liste der gespielten Tracks generiert:

http://casterclub.com/forums/downloads.php?do=file&id=3

Dieses könntest du einfach in ein iFrame packen und dieses alle 3 bis 4 Minuten (Durchschnittliche Dauer eines Songs) aktualisieren.

Man könnte das zwar auch per AJAX und ohne iFrame machen, aber das wird dann schon etwas komplizierter.

Je nach dem, wie sehr du dich mit HTML und JavaScript auskennst, können wir das Skript hier im Forum aber sicher auch AJAX tauglich machen, wenn dir das lieber ist.


----------



## normanFLY (17. Februar 2010)

Gute frage chmee,

also ich habe einen Server gemietet, ist also nicht meiner, habe allerdings Admin rechte. Wie die Daten ankommen, kp^^, Also ich weiß wie ich Sende, mixe usw, allerdings den technichen HG nicht wirklich. 

Ich weiß nicht obs dir weiter hilft, also ich sende mit SAM über einen SC 2.9 Server. Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen *gg*.


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2010)

Um es zu verstehen : Die Songs (bzw den Stream) mischt Du zuhause per SAM, gibst dann den Stream an den SC Server, der auf dem Webserver läuft.. Ist das richtig so? 

Andere Variante : SAM und Server laufen zuhause, und vom Netz aus bedient man sich der IP (wahlweise dyndns) Deines Webzugangs, um auf den Stream zugreifen zu können?

mfg chmee


----------



## normanFLY (17. Februar 2010)

Nein, der SAM jagt den ganzen krahm hoch aufn Server und von da aus dann zu wem auch immer aufn WinAmp, WinMedia Player oder wohin auch immer


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2010)

Ich pack erstmal die Links rein, die grob damit zu tun haben (könnten):

http://jaketremper.com/content/ajax-and-php-powered-shoutcast-playlist
http://www.icecast.org/
http://www.kription.com/scxml/recent.html
http://www.oddsock.org/tools/

mfg chmee


----------

